
28 Cores of Bulls#t – Intel's “5GHz” Parlor Trick - dabockster
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRH0-QwhvVQ
======
zaarn
Someone elsewhere mentioned that people worked out the heat per area output of
this 5GHz chip; 2W per square millimeter.

This entire chip is a pure joke, there is nothing 5GHz about a silicon die
that is about to tear itself apart under the heat stress comparable to
early/late orbital reentry or a tenth of a fusion reactor (5 and 10 W per mm^2
respectively).

It feels like someone demonstrated me their race car and then I spot them
swapping out the red hot glowing gearing that is dropping liquid metal on the
asphalt after one round.

The motherboard they used also looked similarly ridiculous, it had at least
two dozen VRM phases to handle the probably around kilowatt of power.

A fire extinguisher will likely have to be sold along with any such CPU if
they ever sell this. And I doubt it. They promise 5GHz and they will either
massively disapoint everyone or somehow manage to wizard up a 5GHz 28c CPU by
Q4 (which is when the IIRC promised to unleash/release this onto consumers).

------
socceroos
This guy is one of the few shining beacons in the tech review industry at the
moment. I love his approach.

As for Intel: I'm disappointed, but not surprised. I really hope that AMD can
continue to regain a healthy market share and company stability so that this
kind of behavior is discouraged via Intel's bottom line.

~~~
bodi
> I really hope that AMD can continue to regain a healthy market share...

As someone long on the desktop market with the processing and storage needs of
home/office-based VR/AR/holo in mind (a few years out yet) I am for the first
time in ages genuinely interested in large scale processors and that is mainly
to AMD's credit. Here's hoping to some AMD backed answer to Optane as well.

